# Training day



## Jameswelsh

Is there anyone that does training day


----------



## TomCatUK

At what? Detailing? Autofinesse, autobrite and dodo juice all do I believe.


----------



## Jameswelsh

Anywhere closer


----------



## Welshquattro1

Vividcarcare in Newport do a training day.


----------

